# Need some friends!



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

Hello! I want to make some new friends 

First of all, I'm actually content with being alone but there are some times that I kinda wish I had someone to go shopping with, see a movie, go to lunch etc with every now and then. I'd like to make friends with females in the south west Sydney region around my age and eventually meet up sometime in the future once we're both comfortable. 

Also looking for online friends from anywhere in the world, guys and girls to chat to. Would be nice getting to know some of you.

Send me a message, I don't bite! I'm very friendly and happy to chat about anything :yes


----------



## irshad (Jul 2, 2014)

Chat with me on skype id: humpty38


----------

